# My First Knife Project



## MKTacop (Jul 5, 2016)

I've seen the wide variety of beautiful knives that WB members create, and I've really wanted to try my hand at making the handles for a knife. This weekend, I succumbed to that urge and bought a kit from Woodcraft. I learned a few lessons making this knife, and am happy with it for my first attempt. The handles are made from Cocobolo.

Reactions: Like 14 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 5, 2016)

Looks good for a first

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 5, 2016)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 7, 2016)

very impressed with your selection of handle materials and the tanto is one of my favorite knives good job...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

Nice job - looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 8, 2016)

Nice job Buddy - Thats how I dipped my toe in the water - on a pre-made blade or 3. Be careful man... its addicting

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 8, 2016)

I t is a good way to start. The devil is in the details!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 12, 2016)

I have been wanting to give knife making a go. Since your first turned out so fantastic , I have hopes that mine will be able to cut and the that I will be able to hold on the handle. Thanks for the encouragement and maybe even the push to try this craft
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 12, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> I have been wanting to give knife making a go. Since your first turned out so fantastic , I have hopes that mine will be able to cut and the that I will be able to hold on the handle. Thanks for the encouragement and maybe even the push to try this craft
> Dave



It really is a lot of fun! I made handles for 3 more knives over the weekend that will be gifts for my nephews. Now I'm venturing into leather working to make sheaths for some planned knives for my son and my brothers in law.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

